# COOKING LOG:DOWNLOADABLE



## larry maddock (Jul 25, 2006)

YO YALL,
I GOT THIS FROM A POST FROM DUTCH ON THE
roll call--hello and thank you thread.

im putting it here so every one has a chance you see it.

once again my butcher guru "DUTCH" shows me
a good path to travel.

Check this link for a cooking log.
It's the one I use-you can get as detailed with it as you want.
The Cooking Log download will be at the bottom of the page.
Cooking Log is at
www.virtualweberbullet.com/cookinglog.html

this is what i needed :shock:  :)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 25, 2006)

Larry, since the use of some type of a cooking log gets mentioned quite often, I'm going to make this topic a 'sticky' so that it will stay at the top of the page and not get buried in the back pages.

Glad the log works for you!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Dutch,

Although this is an Excel program it works fine on my Word Perfect/Quatro Pro spreadsheet program.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 27, 2006)

Love this!!!  Just printed a bunch out, 3 holed em and put em in a binder!  Gonna have to tie a pencil to and hang it by the smoker...my family will definitely think I've lost it now!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey ShellBell,

Maybe someone will open an "asylum for the insane smoker" and at least we will have some company when all our families commit us. :D


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 27, 2006)

No problem being committed to that, as long as they have a big pavilion outside so that we all have a spot for our smokers, come rain or shine!  Wow, imagine what the menu would be a place like that!!  I'd imagine there would be all kinds of smoketosterone going on at a place like that!!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 28, 2006)

Great find, i am a big advocate of taking notes on cooks, but truth be told, I never bother to do it.  Thinking I may make a notebook of these forums, then there would be 1 less excuse.


----------



## big-e (Aug 7, 2006)

does Everybodys family think that thay are a little insane about smoking?? I know mine does. Every time anything is mentioned They ask me if I want to smoke it!!


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 12, 2006)

my BIL laughs because i take pictures (of the food). he is an idiot though.


----------



## pyrolysis (Dec 13, 2006)

I know I'm insane.  Or a better word for me is maybe Nut-Job!  I knew it before I started smokin and all I can say now is Mmmmmmmm!!!

I think the form's a great idea.

pyro


----------



## smokemom (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the  cooking log... so far my notes are on  assorted papers that are here and there and i am afraid gotten throw away.... this is great!


----------



## pyre (Jan 3, 2007)

I started using these logs and I've learned a lot.  At first I thought I would just cook by feel, and I'm sure a lot of guys do that.  But the logs really helped me to learn my smoker.  Now I know exactly how long I can expect a can of charcoal to burn before temps start dropping, for instance.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jan 21, 2007)

Big-E -

I know mine does! My mother in law who sayed with us for a few weeks and just left - insinuated maybe I could't afford to buy quality meat in the store. I got a bit upset and said "Do you have any idea how much my food bill has gone up since I started smoking?" Then she infered maybe I was wasting money I could be saving. Can't win!

They just don't understand!

Debi


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 1, 2007)

I have completely reworked the cook log from virtual bullet and made it more diverse for those using electric, propane, charcoal and wood.

The cook log is great but it is made specifically for the weber bullet and left me wanting more.

It is a downloadable Excel Spreadsheet right now but I will convert it to PDF as soon as my PDF software starts working again (decided not to work today!)

If you have suggestions please speak up..

I completely deleted what they did and only reused a bit of verbage which I thought was good.

It is located in the downloads area


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for bumping that up Jeff, printing as i type


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 2, 2007)

The NEW SMF Smoking Meat Log is now available in Excel (xls) or Adobe (pdf) so download to your hearts content.

Downloads Area Here


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 20, 2008)

Spamorator

Spam Reported


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep! Call me a nut or insane too! My Trish says if I fell and bumpped my head all that would come out would be SMOKE!LOL
  However, no-one in the family and none of the neighbors refuse my "Q" when invited!!! Hmmmmmmm.
   The wife works at a Nursing Home that has about 60 residents over 400#, it's only 2 blocks from my house and I've accuired a gathering of fans(the ambultory ones) that come just for the smell. Maybe that's not such a good thing , for after leaving they go back to have thier calculated meals??? Then they order-out for Pizza and anything else they can get delivered.Administration hates me, but the staff loves me,they get leftovers the wife takes in for thier potlucks; which brings another problem- the Bariatrics gather outside the breakroon door waiting for someone to drop some crumbs. Such a quandrum!!!


----------



## hank1514 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, that is funny!  I used in work in ER, so I had some experience with nursing homes and their pts. I could just see what you were describing as if it was actually happening.  Good post!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks that is great.


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2009)

My wife thought i was crazy when i bought a used dictaphone transcriber at a garage sale and mounted it up under a cabinet next to my food prep area in the kitchen.
 When i experiment w/ new rubs ,sauces or recipes i record ingrediants and ammounts.
 if it turns out right i go back and play the recording and put it on a recipe card. 
 If not i just erase it and try again.


----------



## dmack (Jun 26, 2009)

I started using a cooking log almost immediately when I started to smoke last summer. I have found it to be very valuable. Mine is a bit different than the link. A little simpler. I'll see if I can attach an example of a used log. I have a file on my computer, change the header to the date and item smoked. In the file I also have a template waiting for my next smoke. I also have been questioned on my sanity with this level of detail. Some have said you have too much time on your hands, others say get a hobby. I say ..."what do you call smoking-and yes help yourself to seconds". 


dmack
Well, it looks like I'm not able to attach the file too big.


----------



## dirtman775 (Jun 26, 2009)

lemme guess......those same ones that are riding you about the fine "ART" of smoking meat wish they could do what you do and enjoy your food very much......oooops just read the......"yes help yourself to seconds"


----------



## smokingjhawk (Oct 28, 2010)

Are these is still around on the site I was unable to locate.


TulsaJeff said:


> I have completely reworked the cook log from virtual bullet and made it more diverse for those using electric, propane, charcoal and wood.
> 
> The cook log is great but it is made specifically for the weber bullet and left me wanting more.
> 
> ...


----------



## dblbogey (Feb 13, 2013)

I clicked the link for the downloads area to get Jeff's updated cook log but it says the page doesn't exist. Any chance one of you have the pdf or excel for this?


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 13, 2013)

Try this 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

I started by using 'Meathead's'  BBQ Log I found somewhere . Now I do my own logging in a little book  :

View media item 335765
I have a bunch of these laying around the house , makes  for consistent outcomes .

The printable ones don't have all what I want to record. (Time . ambient temp. , weather , anything that alters  your plan , and comments I want to enter) .

If you use a download and print it out , you can put them in a ringbinder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any way you do it , a log is a great learning tool , and a good record for future cooks (recipe ideas , ect.)

JMHO. Have fun and . . .


----------



## darwin101 (Aug 24, 2014)

TulsaJeff said:


> The NEW SMF Smoking Meat Log is now available in Excel (xls) or Adobe (pdf) so download to your hearts content.
> 
> Downloads Area Here


404   The link got broke, but I found another on the thread.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jun 3, 2015)

jrod62 said:


> Try this
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/attachments/3



I know this thread is super duper old but I just stumbled upon it.  I used the above link to download and save to my google drive account.  I love this!! As someone who is just learning, I feel like it should be standard issue for all of us who are in the learning curve.  Think you to who ever came up with this idea!!

:sausage::yahoo:


----------

